# Calculator help



## Flower0302 (Aug 19, 2010)

Help! I'm prepping for the Electrical Power Exam and cannot remember how to multiply phasors (in polar or rectangular form) on my TI-83 PLUS. I don't want to waste the time and risk making errors by doing this math by hand during the exam. Would someone offer some help please?


----------



## willsee (Aug 19, 2010)

Flower0302 said:


> Help! I'm prepping for the Electrical Power Exam and cannot remember how to multiply phasors (in polar or rectangular form) on my TI-83 PLUS. I don't want to waste the time and risk making errors by doing this math by hand during the exam. Would someone offer some help please?


You can't use a TI-83 on the exam


----------



## Paul S (Aug 19, 2010)

You will need to get one of these if you wish to use a Casio (source NCEES.org)

* TI-30Xa

* TI-30Xa SOLAR

* TI-30Xa SE

* TI-30XS Multiview

* TI-30X IIB

* TI-30X IIS

* TI-36X II

* TI-36X SOLAR


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 19, 2010)

Flower0302 said:


> Help! I'm prepping for the Electrical Power Exam and cannot remember how to multiply phasors (in polar or rectangular form) on my TI-83 PLUS. I don't want to waste the time and risk making errors by doing this math by hand during the exam. Would someone offer some help please?



The casio FX 115MS is one of the calculator accepted for the exam and is pretty easy for the phasor and rectangular calculations. The input mode to enter the numbers in the calculator is almost the same as the TI graph calculators. So if you are like me that used to use the TI-89 or TI92 plus at college. The casio is the way to go.


----------



## cableguy (Aug 20, 2010)

Wildsoldier said:


> Flower0302 said:
> 
> 
> > Help! I'm prepping for the Electrical Power Exam and cannot remember how to multiply phasors (in polar or rectangular form) on my TI-83 PLUS. I don't want to waste the time and risk making errors by doing this math by hand during the exam. Would someone offer some help please?
> ...


And the Casios are cheap. Under $20 each. I bought 3 fx 115 ES calculators. I keep one at home, one at work, and one is still in the package, to be taken to the exam with me as a spare... They handle phasors with no problem.


----------

